# Hate winter cycling?



## adamangler (22 Jan 2017)

Every year I intend to keep on riding through the winter. But I always end up taking weeks at a time off the bike.

Its just sooooo boring. Forcing yourself to go out in freezing/windy/rainy weather just for the sake of it. Not long after i set off i just want to get home into a nice warm bath.

Completely different to the summer when it's warm and a joy to ride.

Just a chore at the moment


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2017)

I prefer it. Less sweaty, more interesting, with less roadies and leisure cyclists wobbling all over the road. It's win-win.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2017)

I love winter riding, roads are quieter, it is normally less windy and rains less in the winter than the summer. The only pain is the half hour it takes to get all the clothing on


----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2017)

No flies. No sunscreen. Legs can be covered. Cyclocross. 

Riding to work and back in the dark tho', fark that. But that's not a cycling problem, that's a work problem.


----------



## Triple3 (22 Jan 2017)

Enjoy it too, cool fresh air, up ere looks more spectacular in winter, no stinking sweat dripping in your eyes and much more rewarding getting out and riding in less favourable conditions and completing the ride. Mind over matter.


----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> it is normally less windy



This is quite welcome at the moment. Crisp, cold and relatively still.


----------



## Slick (22 Jan 2017)

I agree, although tomorrow might separate the wheat from the chaff as there is a bit of frost forecast and in the area I'm travelling from seems to catch that particularly bad. I think I prefer it, not for any other reason than the challenge is greater. Sometimes it's a good personality trait and sometimes it is bad, but the more people tell me that something is just too tough, the more enjoyment I seem to get from it.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2017)

On a day like it was here with bright sunshine and almost no wind, I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to go out on a ride.


----------



## Alan O (22 Jan 2017)

I don't ride as much in the winter - I mainly don't enjoy those damp windy days that we get so many of. But on a nice clear crisp day I love it - just wear an extra layer, a skull cap under my helmet, and it only takes 15 minutes to warm up.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2017)

I love it. Crisp, chilly days with clear skies and quiet roads, works for me, especially round my way where the weekend warriors take over the roads ever Sunday when it's warmer.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jan 2017)

When the fun stops, stop. Alternatively, #5 #9.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2017)

Sometimes, nothing is better then winter cycling.
A nice, crisp, cold, dry, windless, sunny day like today, cycling with your mates, makes our hobby something special and worth every penny of the very early, dark mornings.


----------



## AyJay (22 Jan 2017)

Alan O said:


> I don't ride as much in the winter - I mainly don't enjoy those damp windy days that we get so many of. But on a nice clear crisp day I love it - just wear an extra layer, a skull cap under my helmet, and it only takes 15 minutes to warm up.



Yup, totally agree.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I love it. Crisp, chilly days with clear skies and quiet roads, works for me, especially round my way where the weekend warriors take over the roads ever Sunday when it's warmer.


Exactly. At this time of year, I don't have to put up with endless doughnuts, putting in suicide moves, and then going slower than I was going to, once the risk had subsided. Winter miles for summer smiles. I won't risk riding on sheet ice, or when there is laying snow, there's no point in having an unnecessary accident. But in my neck of the woods, those conditions are rare, maybe a couple of days from the winter months.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jan 2017)

I used to ride all year round, but no more. As others have said, winter riding can be hugely enjoyable but I now use the excuse of age to go into wimp mode. I get plenty of walking excercise and that will do me till the spring.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

I feel you. Summer riding is easy, the weather's amenable, the countryside is looking it's best, your guns are looking their best, you take 3 minutes to get your summer kit on, and you get home looking like a TdF hero, glistening with sweat and ready for a cold beer. It's all good.

But this time of year, despite the faff of winter kit and the frostbite, try to look at yourself like an Eddy Merckx of old, putting in the hard miles in the frosts of Wallone, you're a hard man, mixing it with the very hardiest. Even if you manage 15 miles, you're a winter training hero, and you have a physical and moral start on those cycling peers who won't come out of hibernation until April.

Embrace it sir, for it's a true cyclist who gets out when it's easier to stay in.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2017)

'Crisp blue skies' - ha - it was a freezing, murky, grey day here, and then the sleet started ...!

As for quieter roads ... it seemed that everybody with a car decided that it was too cold to go out EXCEPT in a car so there was lots of traffic on our local roads.

But I went out with a couple of pals and did our planned 50 km ride, including a stop at a warm cafe.

It is certainly nice to come home and have a hot shower after a winter ride.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2017)

Winter Miles = Summer Smiles


----------



## adamangler (22 Jan 2017)

Looks like im in the minority then.

Maybe some better cold weather gear would help


----------



## Aravis (22 Jan 2017)

Winter cycling can be fantastic. But I do prefer longer hours of daylight and riding with my knees free.

The _Cyclechat_ monthly challenges have encouraged me to set myself targets in the darker months, and that's quite a big change. Even in the best days of my youth I often used to duck out of January altogether.


----------



## Big John (22 Jan 2017)

I've noticed the circulation getting worse as I get older and my feet, which are even cold in the summer, are like two blocks of ice when I finish the ride. Today was no exception. Grey, murky and decidedly cold I clocked 42 miles but would have done more had my feet told me it was time to turn for home. Hands were warm and so was I - just the feet protested. I stood in the kitchen with my feet in a bowl of warm water, which I couldn't feel at all, until they began to thaw out after about 10 minutes. Then the pain followed. I'm sure there's a doctor in our midst will explain that one away but it's a mystery to me. Was it worth it? The jury's out on that one but it's not stopped me yet. Perhaps the café stop is what keeps me going. They do a seriously good thick toast and marmalade


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

adamangler said:


> Maybe some better cold weather gear would help



Yeah, and maybe a pinch of "harden the f**k up" might help too. 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=unkIVvjZc9Y


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Jan 2017)

I love winter riding as much as summer. Everything looks different, there's less people about. Sunrises, mist hanging over the water and in low areas, fresh air, and if I'm lucky some snow to play in.
Did 27 miles yesterday off road. New trails, mud and new faces. Was knackering but ace.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jan 2017)

Aravis said:


> The _Cyclechat_ monthly challenges have encouraged me to set myself targets in the darker months, and that's quite a big change.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Slick (22 Jan 2017)

adamangler said:


> Looks like im in the minority then.
> 
> Maybe some better cold weather gear would help


Cold weather gear can help, but the last time I wrapped up like a polar bear left me in a quandary as to where to pull in to strip off. Not really what you want to be doing in the street at 6am. Positive attitude is more important in my humble opinion.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

This is my first ever cycling winter. Have to do some of it out of necessity due to current circumstances. The things I've learnt are as follows:

1) Fleece-lined tights are the best thing since sliced bread.
2) When the weather's nice, it's extremely enjoyable.
3) When the weather's pants, it's pure hell.
4) Temperature sinks like a stone when the sun goes down.
5) When I get back home, I always feel hellaciously virtuous.


----------



## Sharky (23 Jan 2017)

If you'd asked me three weeks ago, I would have said ride through the winter months. Just layer up and enjoy. Riding at night through dark country lanes is stimulating and something I miss now that I am not commuting.

But ..... 2nd Jan, took a fall on black ice and have been off the bike for the last three weeks and still hobbling round the house with the aid of crutches.
So next year I will be changing my plans and probably stick to the turbo on days when the temperature drops.


----------



## User16625 (23 Jan 2017)

palinurus said:


> No flies. No sunscreen. Legs can be covered. Cyclocross.
> 
> *Riding to work and back in the dark tho', fark that.* But that's not a cycling problem, that's a work problem.



You just need a decent headlight. I sometimes cycle to work myself and will take the canal towpaths for about half the journey if its been dry enough (too muddy after rain). Very dark but also very quiet at 5:30 am.


----------



## Biff600 (23 Jan 2017)

I don't ride in the winter, and I don't ride in the rain, the same as I don't use my motorcycle in the winter or the rain.

The most I'll do is a short trip to the football or town on the s/s


----------



## gavroche (23 Jan 2017)

Winter cycling is like driving a car with bold tyres, no heater and windows wide open. On a nice sunny day and temperature at least 7 degrees, it is ok but that doesn't happen very often. Roll on spring and longer days.


----------



## adamangler (23 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yeah, and maybe a pinch of "harden the f**k up" might help too.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=unkIVvjZc9Y




I never quote understand this mtfu stuff.

I mean cycling is something I do for enjoyment. I don't see the point in suffering for the sake of it


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jan 2017)

Normally love it but my first winter ride this year (been in New Zealand) I under dressed, it got colder, I got a p*** and had to change it in the freezing cold while shaking, cut my hand then the last 5 miles were a head wind and my tyre was going down again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2017)

Swings & roundabouts. You trade off faffing with extra clothing, lights and spare batteries and worrying about freezing for faffing with sunblock and extra drinks and worrying about sunburn and dehydration.

Still possible to have brilliant or punishingly awful days in either season.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Jan 2017)

I don't mind the cold, I layer up and quite enjoy it.

Only issue I have is the roads not being gritted enough I am quite rural so it's to be expected but going out in a car is risky enough so I haven't risked the bike much this past week, I managed a very small 14mile ride yesterday, it was better than nothing.


----------



## jay clock (23 Jan 2017)

The word boring was used by the OP. I set up my own ride group (approx 2-8 of us at a time) and having a set time, and knowing people will be there makes it much easier to get out. Gives me people to chat to (or at) and invariably I enjoy it now. That and the right kit


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2017)

adamangler said:


> Looks like im in the minority then.
> 
> Maybe some better cold weather gear would help




You're not in the minority. There's a lot of others who feel the same.
Cold weather gear isn't going to help much if you find winter riding a chore anyway.
For me, the thought of riding a turbo indoors is all the motivation I need to get out on the bike. Mind numbingly dull imo, but not to others.
Swings and roundabouts as the saying goes.


----------



## RegG (23 Jan 2017)

The crisp, cold, bright and dry days are great if you have the right clothing. I don't venture out though if there is any chance of icy roads as it just isn't worth risking a fall.....


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2017)

The roads are a slippery, gritty mess at the mo, ice notwithstanding. Friend of mine came off on gravel on one of the roundabouts in Richmond Park yesterday. Luckily slow speed. But she spoke to another woman who'd literally done the same thing minutes earlier


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Jan 2017)

adamangler said:


> I never quote understand this mtfu stuff.
> 
> I mean cycling is something I do for enjoyment. I don't see the point in suffering for the sake of it



You do know don't you, that people on fora (just like in real life) quite often make comments that are tongue in cheek, or in jest? I even helpfully added a "wink" smiley, plus a link to a comedy video in order to make it obvious that it was a joke!


----------



## mynydd (23 Jan 2017)

Variety is one of the joys of cycling as far as I'm concerned. No two days are the same.
Dress appropriately, ride appropriately and enjoy it.
So so much better than driving a car imo...... whatever the weather


----------



## wormo (23 Jan 2017)

Done 3 sunday rides so far this year and it rained/sleeted on each occasion. Decided if didn't go out if rained would never go in this country.I won't go out the possibility if ice so will do a couple of hours on the turbo doing a sufferfest 'hill' training ride. Bought a proper winter fleeced top at xmas and was lovely and warm yesterday even though it was sleety/snowy in Macclesfield.


----------



## palinurus (23 Jan 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> You just need a decent headlight. I sometimes cycle to work myself and will take the canal towpaths for about half the journey if its been dry enough (too muddy after rain). Very dark but also very quiet at 5:30 am.



It’s not because I can’t see, it’s that it’s depressing! being light while I'm at work and dark outside of that time.

I’ve got a Hope Vision II and a B&M Cyo on a hub dynamo. I'm doin' OK.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Jan 2017)

I am reading this post in the comfort of a warm office, about to contemplate going it into the cold for my daily lunch ride. To start with my nose will run, then my toes will feel cold, then I will have to navigate around some ice. After half an hour I will be about 700 feet up a hill where it will be even colder but I wouldn't change this for the world. After just two and a bit weeks I am feeling quite fit already, my usual hills are a doddle. Bring it on (Spring).


----------



## mattobrien (23 Jan 2017)

Jenkins said:


> On a day like it was here with bright sunshine and almost no wind, I can't understand why anyone wouldn't want to go out on a ride.



I was in Felixstowe on Sunday morning and it was a balmy -4c at 8am. This was warm as on the 10 mile drive to meet a friend in Felixstowe a run, it was -7.5c up until I reached the coast.

I was very much up for riding in all conditions until 2nd Jan, when without warning, I went over on unseen ice. Seeing as I have only just healed, I am a little less laissez faire about riding in cold conditions. Maybe I'll man up again soon, but hitting the ground and bouncing my head along the cold road has made me think twice about taking to the road when it is close to or below zero.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Jan 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> I am reading this post in the comfort of a warm office, about to contemplate going it into the cold for my daily lunch ride. To start with my nose will run, then my toes will feel cold, then I will have to navigate around some ice. After half an hour I will be about 700 feet up a hill where it will be even colder but I wouldn't change this for the world. After just two and a bit weeks I am feeling quite fit already, my usual hills are a doddle. Bring it on (Spring).



Still plenty of icy, slippery roads around. I'm not sure how much grip a Pheasant has, but I just missed one skidding across an icy road.


----------



## Brandane (23 Jan 2017)

adamangler said:


> Every year I intend to keep on riding through the winter. But I always end up taking weeks at a time off the bike.
> 
> Its just sooooo boring. Forcing yourself to go out in freezing/windy/rainy weather just for the sake of it. Not long after i set off i just want to get home into a nice warm bath.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on most of this. Wind/rain just makes cycling a chore, but that applies as much in July as it does in January. Our weather has been nuts for years now, and it is not unusual for cycling conditions in October/November to be quite pleasant, while in June/July/August it can be raining most days.
For that reason I don't rule out seasonal cycling, but I WILL do my level best to give it a miss when it is wet and/or windy. And I'm also with you on the MTFU'ers; if they want to prove their manliness by getting wet and battling headwinds, then let them fill their wet boots - they impress no-one.


----------



## jay clock (23 Jan 2017)

Brandane said:


> I'm with you on most of this. Wind/rain just makes cycling a chore, but that applies as much in July as it does in January. Our weather has been nuts for years now, and it is not unusual for cycling conditions in October/November to be quite pleasant, while in June/July/August it can be raining most days.
> For that reason I don't rule out seasonal cycling, but I WILL do my level best to give it a miss when it is wet and/or windy. And I'm also with you on the MTFU'ers; if they want to prove their manliness by getting wet and battling headwinds, then let them fill their wet boots - they impress no-one.


agreed on the HTFU stuff, and I don't blame those people who plan their rides to avoid rain and wind. but when I am doing a specific training plan building up to a big event I have to HTFU and go regardless. Exception for snow and serious ice. If I don't, I suddenly find I am weeks behind on my training. And for Ironman on the day I think back to those tough training rides and it actually helps get round...


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2017)

mattobrien said:


> hitting the ground and bouncing my head along the cold road has made me think twice about taking to the road when it is close to or below zero.


Being a worry-guts, I have 30mm studded winter tyres on my spare bike. It's fun to ride, it's a really different experience, but hard work and means I can't do long distances on that bike. (And have to be extra careful of the flooring indoors!)


----------



## Brandane (23 Jan 2017)

jay clock said:


> agreed on the HTFU stuff, and I don't blame those people who plan their rides to avoid rain and wind. but when I am doing a specific training plan building up to a big event I have to HTFU and go regardless. Exception for snow and serious ice. If I don't, I suddenly find I am weeks behind on my training. And for Ironman on the day I think back to those tough training rides and it actually helps get round...


You qualify for an exemption from my criticism on the grounds that you are training for a specific goal, and not just going out in the wind/rain to prove your manliness .


----------



## adamangler (23 Jan 2017)

jay clock said:


> agreed on the HTFU stuff, and I don't blame those people who plan their rides to avoid rain and wind. but when I am doing a specific training plan building up to a big event I have to HTFU and go regardless. Exception for snow and serious ice. If I don't, I suddenly find I am weeks behind on my training. And for Ironman on the day I think back to those tough training rides and it actually helps get round...



Yes I agree with this I'm not saying a dose of MTFU doesn't have its place, it does.

For serious training or going for a p.b or some sort of challenge/event/race etc then yes.

I just dont think it has much of a place for a leisure ride when the sole purpose is enjoyment as suffering unnecessarily is defeating the object


----------



## jay clock (23 Jan 2017)

PHEW I am in the clear then! I certainly plan to avoid the shittiest of conditions even if I feel I "must" go out!

All that being said I cant wait for it to warm up a bit!


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2017)

We live in the UK. If we waited for perfect cycling weather we'd never get out at all.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2017)

Fitness is so hard won and easily lost I try to keep myself going throughout the winter. If I don't, the process of regaining fitness would be my penance

Having said that, if you can pick and choose when you ride, there is rarely a spell of weather that makes cycling unpleasant, even in the middle of winter. The only conditions I give up on are hard frosts and snow. If you're cold on the bike you just have to work a bit harder


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Fitness is so hard won and easily lost I try to keep myself going throughout the winter. If I don't, the process of regaining fitness would be my penance
> 
> Having said that, if you can pick and choose when you ride, there is rarely a spell of weather that makes cycling unpleasant, even in the middle of winter. The only conditions I give up on are hard frosts and snow. If you're cold on the bike you just have to work a bit harder


That's so true about fitness slipping very quickly, I find you can regain it pretty quickly as well though, but it's certainly a concern for me. So much so, I decided to MTFU and listen to my own advice at the start of this thread. I almost immediately regretted it, despite being out in colder harder frosts previously, but for some reason this cold wind took my breath away. I managed to keep going with the promise of a hot shower when I got to work, only to find it broken.

Not ideal, but your going to get days like this when you've committed yourself to keep going through the winter.


----------



## shnjmsn (23 Jan 2017)

I generally ride through the winter, but living in a very rural and muddy part of Somerset, the roads are mucky pretty much all the time. It's a faff to get kitted up just to ride a few miles at night in the cold and dark, but needs must...... and i know i always feel better for it come the Spring ! I've been beaten several times this winter though by icy roads, and more recently..... my worst weather.......pea soup fog.......... life is far too short to chance it in those conditions........ No matter how good the lights....... Used to wind and rain, have no issue getting caught out in it, it's more difficult to get kitted up and get out there when it's 8pm, throwing it down and pitch black out........... !


----------



## Sunny Portrush (23 Jan 2017)

I love riding in the winter but the road needs to be dry or majorly dry as I hate having to clean my bike everytime I get in. I don`t mind riding at night in the winter as I have a really good bike light too.

However, like someone posted earlier, I get really cold feet and that often limits my distance to about 30 miles. It`s noy a bike related problem though as I`ve always had cold feet when the rest of me will be roasty toasty. 

In fact, when I first started going out with the lwoman that I married, she wanted me to wear socks in bed as she would scream if I put my feet anywhere near her but there are some things you just don`t do whilst wearing socks


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jan 2017)

Winter cycling is heaps better than summer cycling, particularly when summer (over here) has numerous days reaching the mid 30s. In winter, you can ride harder and sweat less, and there are fewer cyclists out there who have no clue how to ride properly.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Jan 2017)

shnjmsn said:


> I generally ride through the winter, but living in a very rural and muddy part of Somerset, the roads are mucky pretty much all the time. It's a faff to get kitted up just to ride a few miles at night in the cold and dark, but needs must...... and i know i always feel better for it come the Spring ! I've been beaten several times this winter though by icy roads, and more recently..... my worst weather.......pea soup fog.......... life is far too short to chance it in those conditions........ No matter how good the lights....... Used to wind and rain, have no issue getting caught out in it, it's more difficult to get kitted up and get out there when it's 8pm, throwing it down and pitch black out........... !



Ice and fog are the two things I never mess with, it's bad enough in a car.


----------



## gbb (23 Jan 2017)

I always hated it because I get chilblains so bad and the heat aches when I get home. I've seen me sat on the stairs rocking with pain as my toes begin to almost explode.
Never managed to find an answer, I got winter boots and merino socks which have helped a lot...but not cured it.


----------



## adamangler (23 Jan 2017)

Feet don't bother me I tend to get cold around the nether regions first. Wind chill on that area covered with a layer of lycra and its soon numb. I've started wearing mtb shorts over bib tights recently takes a lot of the chill off even if it's not the done thing on a road bike


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

adamangler said:


> Feet don't bother me I tend to get cold around the nether regions first. Wind chill on that area covered with a layer of lycra and its soon numb. I've started wearing mtb shorts over bib tights recently takes a lot of the chill off even if it's not the done thing on a road bike


My bib tights don't have a pad in them so I wear an old worn-out pair of bib shorts under them. The shorts would be obscene without the tights, but this way I get to carry on using them until they completely fall apart. It is like double-glazing for the nether regions!


----------



## ozboz (24 Jan 2017)

It doesnt bother me to much , thats my GT , I was having a ride along the towpath, but , if my feet get wet as well as cold , Then it can be time to head off home,


----------



## JoshM (24 Jan 2017)

I don't have a choice. I use my bike to commute and I deliberately don't have a car. I'll only ask for a lift from a colleague if the FRB is closed to cyclists - only happened once on my shifts this winter). I've found that even when its wet and windy the thought of getting on the bike is far worse than actually being on the bike. 

I've cycled in snow, frost, wind and hale this winter. Think the coldest was -6. When it's very cold, I wear a skull cap under my helmet, a long sleeved base layer, long sleeved cycle top, long legged thermal cycle bib, hiking socks, cycle shoes with overboots, and thin contact gloves under wind and water proof fleece lined gloves. I also put a cycle jacket over the top, and a buff. It's a flexible set up that lets me pick exactly how wrapped up I want to be for each ride. 

I've two lights on the front, and two lights on the back in case one fails when I'm out but generally I feel ok cycling in the dark. I feel I stand out more with the lights on in complete dark than I do at dusk or in a winter sunset. My bike gets dried off when I get home after each shift and cleaned after each set of 3/4 shifts and seems to be coping. 

At first I got frustrated that I seemed slower in the winter months, but a few close calls has convinced me that ANY cycling in the winter is better than nothihg, and will help my overall fitness. Generally although I'm not as fast, my heart rate data suggests that I'm working just as hard so I content myself with that! 

I love the challenge of winter cycling, I believe that it will aid my ultra marathon training, and I'm hoping that by cycling all winter I'll really appreciate the cycling I'll get to do in a few months.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (24 Jan 2017)

I feel safer on the dark commutes. I'm lit up like a Christmas tree, you would have to be blind not to see me from afar.

What is a wee bitty annoy 0°C yesterday, riding home tonight 8°C. Roasting!


----------



## Slick (24 Jan 2017)

JoshM said:


> I don't have a choice. I use my bike to commute and I deliberately don't have a car. I'll only ask for a lift from a colleague if the FRB is closed to cyclists - only happened once on my shifts this winter). I've found that even when its wet and windy the thought of getting on the bike is far worse than actually being on the bike.
> 
> I've cycled in snow, frost, wind and hale this winter. Think the coldest was -6. When it's very cold, I wear a skull cap under my helmet, a long sleeved base layer, long sleeved cycle top, long legged thermal cycle bib, hiking socks, cycle shoes with overboots, and thin contact gloves under wind and water proof fleece lined gloves. I also put a cycle jacket over the top, and a buff. It's a flexible set up that lets me pick exactly how wrapped up I want to be for each ride.
> 
> ...


How did you manage when the bridge closed last year?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2017)

i am happy to ridw in most conditions apart from ice, frost and snow

and since just before christmas my miles have taken a real tumble 

and to make it worse i have a couple of new to me bikes i want to get some miles on


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Jan 2017)

When working I'd commute every day, rain or shine. Most of my best memories are of winter commutes, especially the time cycling home after a late shift at 0300 on freshly dropped snow, the snow thrown up by the front tyre being illuminated by my headlight. It did take me twice as long to get home though.


----------



## JoshM (25 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> How did you manage when the bridge closed last year?



Got the train like my colleagues who normally drive, thankfully I lived in Inverkeithing so while it was a ball ache it could have been much worse.


----------



## wonderloaf (25 Jan 2017)

Sharky said:


> If you'd asked me three weeks ago, I would have said ride through the winter months. Just layer up and enjoy. Riding at night through dark country lanes is stimulating and something I miss now that I am not commuting.
> 
> But ..... 2nd Jan, took a fall on black ice and have been off the bike for the last three weeks and still hobbling round the house with the aid of crutches.
> So next year I will be changing my plans and probably stick to the turbo on days when the temperature drops.


Same here, fell and broke my thigh bone on the same day as you. Healing up well but just bought a turbo trainer to help my recovery and also so I don't feel the need to go out so much in winter. Bring on spring when I might be well enough to get outside again though!


----------



## Sharky (25 Jan 2017)

wonderloaf said:


> Same here, fell and broke my thigh bone on the same day as you. Healing up well but just bought a turbo trainer to help my recovery and also so I don't feel the need to go out so much in winter. Bring on spring when I might be well enough to get outside again though!


Yep its rotton luck. Hope your recovery goes well.
Keith


----------



## wonderloaf (25 Jan 2017)

Sharky said:


> Yep its rotton luck. Hope your recovery goes well.
> Keith


Rotten luck and a little bit of stupidity in my case I think.
GWS


----------



## adamangler (12 Feb 2017)

Im self employed so i dont have a commute. My commute is from my bed to the van on the drive, i stop for a coffee on the way though


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2017)

I was just saying to someone a short while ago how i would've been out in this horrible weather if i hadn't broken my hip. No matter how horrible the weather, i had to go for a ride on Sunday afternoon. Today i've done 75 minutes on my turbo. Boring it may be,but i was safe and dry.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Feb 2017)

This winter has been remarkably dry. I have loved cycling the winter nights.
In fact, I prefer it to when it is light as there is almost no-one on my usual routes. (Path riding hybrid snert)


----------



## adamangler (12 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was just saying to someone a short while ago how i would've been out in this horrible weather if i hadn't broken my hip. No matter how horrible the weather, i had to go for a ride on Sunday afternoon. Today i've done 75 minutes on my turbo. Boring it may be,but i was safe and dry.



I did an hour on the turbo today, preffered that to going outside, it was horrible today.


----------



## mkmark666 (12 Feb 2017)

Went out for 1.5 hours today, then spent about an hour cleaning my bike. Must get one of those smart trainers and zwift.......

Having said that it was still great to get out into the countryside, and dare I say it the few fellow cyclists I encountered all gave me a cheery greeting


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2017)

adamangler said:


> I did an hour on the turbo today, preffered that to going outside, it was horrible today.


 45 mins for me today , its been 1-2 degrees c all day and on/off sleet for most of it .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Feb 2017)

I'm looking forward to colder commutes. Over here, it's still summer (for a bit longer), and the temperature has been reaching the mid-30s with depressing regularity. This coming week, however, the maximum should only reach 30. Obviously, the Australian winter is nowhere near as severe as the UK one, which makes cycling in winter more pleasant than in summer (for me, anyway).
I have been trying to acclimatise to the summer heat, though, because I'll be having an extra 2 weeks of summer cycling in the last week of June and first week of July, when I ride through the Italian and French Alps, and French Pyrenees.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

Glad it was a rest day today.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm looking forward to colder commutes. Over here, it's still summer (for a bit longer), and the temperature has been reaching the mid-30s with depressing regularity. This coming week, however, the maximum should only reach 30. Obviously, the Australian winter is nowhere near as severe as the UK one, which makes cycling in winter more pleasant than in summer (for me, anyway).
> I have been trying to acclimatise to the summer heat, though, because I'll be having an extra 2 weeks of summer cycling in the last week of June and first week of July, when I ride through the Italian and French Alps, and French Pyrenees.



There are some people who should be on my ignore list.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2017)

Somebody on another thread mentioned this. I was out in the sleet yesterday. Chain freshly cleaned and lubed. Put the bike away last night. This morning - rust all over the chain.  

Conspiracy theory: The bike was in the LBS between it being lubed and this ride. Maybe they innoculated it with EZ-rust in a cunning plan to sell more chains.


----------



## Globalti (12 Feb 2017)

I drew the line this weekend; it was cod, wet and windy and that's not fun. We went to the velodrome for an hour's taster and poor GtiJ fell off avoiding his embarrassingly slow Dad and skinned his bum. Better than falling on ice on a gritty road though.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Somebody on another thread mentioned this. I was out in the sleet yesterday. Chain freshly cleaned and lubed. Put the bike away last night. This morning - rust all over the chain.
> 
> Conspiracy theory: The bike was in the LBS between it being lubed and this ride. Maybe they innoculated it with EZ-rust in a cunning plan to sell more chains.



Did you dry the chain before living.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Did you dry the chain before living.


Nope. I'm not mad. 
I'd just done 100+ sleety miles and had a hot bath and a birthday meal awaiting me. I had a lot of living to do!


----------



## Milzy (12 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nope. I'm not mad.
> I'd just done 100+ sleety miles and had a hot bath and a birthday meal awaiting me. I had a lot of living to do!


Hardcore!!


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Glad it was a rest day today.


What, you mean Sunday?


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Feb 2017)

I'm not a big fan of winter cycling. It's not so much the cold that puts me off, but more so the dark evenings after work. I feel to vulnerable cycling along the dark roads surrounded by mad motorists. My favourite time to cycle are in the summer evenings around 7/8 at night when the roads are nice and quiet..I can't wait for the clocks to change again to summer time hours..


----------



## Lancsman (12 Feb 2017)

I am loving it this year, I have even added 8 miles to my homeward commute. I take the short route going in though. I had a mild heart attack last year which put me off cycling but now I have overcome the fear of another I am loving cycling in the winter.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Feb 2017)

I guess I am lucky where I live as I can ride up to about 30 miles without going on roads which is usually enough for a 48 yr old overweight hybrid riding snert.
Tried riding on the main Mumbles road the other day...sod that for a laugh..stress island!


----------



## GGJ (12 Feb 2017)

I don't mind the cold as I can layer up to keep warm. The rain doesn't bother me if it starts when I'm already out cycling, but I don't like leaving the house in the rain to start my ride. My biggest hate is the strong winds, it's no fun getting blown all over the narrow country roads and drivers not going me enough space


----------

